# vpsBoard Theme



## Steven F (Jan 18, 2015)

Uh, yeah, can you please provide an alternative to this theme? I really don't like it... Something a little darker, perhaps?

All in favor?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

The old theme wasn't used by many and had to be disabled until I can get it working with the new features. It needs a lot of work


----------



## Dylan (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes please! I was wondering what happened to the 2013 theme... that wasn't the best either but it was at least easier on the eyes than this.

There are some really fantastic professional looking IP.Board skins out there if you're willing to pay a bit.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Yes please! I was wondering what happened to the 2013 theme... that wasn't the best either but it was at least easier on the eyes than this.
> 
> There are some really fantastic professional looking IP.Board skins out there if you're willing to pay a bit.


I made a new one last that I was using while testing updates... I actually quite like it (color wise). http://i.imgur.com/U3oXf59.png


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hmmm, bring back the 2013 theme.

This theme is just to white, the 2013 theme looks better 

- Henrique


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

It'll likely be re-added tonight. Just gotta work a few kinks out. I had forgotten how narrow that theme was. It's going to be widened a bit.


----------



## Amitz (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes, please!  The actual theme looks really shitty on my tablet! 


Thank you for the efforts!


----------



## Steven F (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh lawd, praise Curtis! I can't stand all of this whiteness.


----------



## clarity (Jan 18, 2015)

I made another thread on this. I didn't realize that this was already here. Please delete my other one, if possible.

I am all for helping out with the theme to get it back working. This white is burning my eyes.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

clarity said:


> I made another thread on this. I didn't realize that this was already here. Please delete my other one. I will try.


No worries 

I locked it and referenced this thread and the announcement thread to prevent confusion or having two threads open about it.


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2015)

Welp. Will try again in a few days. Thanks.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 18, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I made a new one last that I was using while testing updates... I actually quite like it (color wise). http://i.imgur.com/U3oXf59.png


I'd take that over the 2013 theme!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 18, 2015)

a annoying bug when browsing with iPad was fixed . (In view new content, ads and threads overlapped a bit).


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

Old theme is fixed and made available again. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## ModyDev (Jan 18, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Old theme is fixed and made available again. Thanks for your patience.


I was using the old theme too and thank you for bringing it back


----------



## serverian (Jan 18, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Old theme is fixed and made available again. Thanks for your patience.


Now you made it fluid. This is not easy for us that have 2650px wide screens. Please put the old one under another name at least!


----------



## ModyDev (Jan 18, 2015)

The old theme doesn't support the vps library widget ?


----------



## mikho (Jan 19, 2015)

Browsing the library using the mobile theme makes the comments look funny.


http://i.imgur.com/tzv3dRP.png


And this is the main page:


http://i.imgur.com/ff0BllJ.png


----------



## MannDude (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm back to the ol' coal mine today (regular 9-5). I'll take another stab at this when I get off work later.

I prefer the fluid design as I've got a laptop with a small display, the old theme never looked proper on it before but if we've got a lot of people with monster monitors I can switch it to something inbetween. I figured content space/area would be better than dead/empty space on a monitor but I'm clearly no designer.


----------



## clarity (Jan 19, 2015)

How about a fluid design with a max-width? Maybe use some media-queries?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 22, 2015)

Minor request, @MannDude - any chance of replicating the 'Mark Community Read' function on the footer bar onto the header as well?


----------



## Dylan (Jan 25, 2015)

^

Other than "View New Content" itself "Mark Community Read" is the function I use the most often here.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for your patience guys. How is it now?

Due to some conflict with the "View New Content" link in it's existing position I moved it to the regular nav-bar which did a few things:


Fixed the 'bug' where if you click the 'new content' link from a PM or profile view it'd display new members instead of new forum posts. If clicked from 'The Library' it'd default show new articles instead of forum content. Now it defaults to new forum content regardless of what page it is displayed on.
Fixed a CSS bug that I couldn't figure out how to correct where it'd make the header 'bounce' when links in the nav-bar were hovered over on the new content page. Was quite annoying.

Mark Community Read is now in the header as well.

_Ideally_ i'd like that last URL shown in the navbar to be the new content one, though 'Mark Community Read' will be stuck there instead for now. I'm unable to add that URL to the global nav-bar and instead had to add it manually in each theme after the navbar code. It's actually being called in the code with:


{parse url="app=forums&amp;module=forums&amp;section=markasread&amp;marktype=all&amp;k={$this->member->form_hash}


And as such didn't play nice as a URL using the navbar editor in the backend. Since the URL changes due to the hash for each member it's going to have to be added manually for the time being.

Regardless, I think it's better than how it was before.

Thoughts?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 25, 2015)

I can adapt to just about any theme you wanna throw our way, so long as the Mark Read and View New are within easy/lazy reach 

Looks good suh.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 25, 2015)

Also, thanks to @danni for pointing me in the right direction to fix some earlier CSS issues as well. With his help got the horizontal scroll issue sorted out and some general spacing/tackiness issues resolved. Thanks!


----------



## Dylan (Jan 25, 2015)

Much better, thanks! As long as Mark Read and View New Content are near the top and close together, I'm happy. Doesn't much matter where they are beyond that.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 25, 2015)

> Much better, thanks!


Be even better if you'd replace the 'members' link with a DSD link so I'd remember to visit it more often.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 25, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Be even better if you'd replace the 'members' link with a DSD link so I'd remember to visit it more often.


Meh, no one uses that site. I'm impressed you remember it exists. I've not been able to properly focus on it and providers don't like taking 10 minutes to submit an offer if it doesn't have immediate results afterwards.

I've been thinking of just diplaying an RSS feed of recent vpsB offers and calling it a day. I've been slacking and have just been repeating the same offers over and over for the past... forever. As an alternative I may try to hire someone who is good with Python to implement some changes I want but DSD is more or less dead as of right now. I may also task someone with importing offers since the provider submitted offer idea doesn't seem to be working out. We'll see. That's for a different thread / discussion though.


----------

